# Gastronomic experience



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm just back from a week in the West of County Galway, and I have eaten very well! 
Breakfasts were porridge made from pinhead oats, followed by a "full Irish", bacon, sausage, tomato, mushroom, soda bread, egg, black pudding and white pudding, washed down by pots of tea.
Lunch varied. Particularly interesting, and delicious, examples were mussels from Killary, crab from Cleggan, oysters from Galway Bay, baked megrim from Roundstone, all accompanied by pints of Guinness. 
I would recommend the experience. Restaurants and bars included O'Dowd's https://www.odowdsseafoodbar.com/, Mitchell's , Foyle's https://www.foyleshotel.com/ , and Connemara Golf Club (I don't play, but my wife's cousin took us there) https://connemaragolflinks.com/?page_id=45 .
Obviously, I'm just bragging........


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

One oy my measures of a successful road trip is if the wife and or I have gained a pound or two in the process. Using that measure, from the sounds of your report, you had a great trip..it left me longing to get on a combination of "planes, trains and automobiles," to set out on a trip to explore the County Galway...all this and I too am not a golfer!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> One oy my measures of a successful road trip is if the wife and or I have gained a pound or two in the process. Using that measure, from the sounds of your report, you had a great trip..it left me longing to get on a combination of "planes, trains and automobiles," to set out on a trip to explore the County Galway...all this and I too am not a golfer!


If you go, fly to Shannon and hire a car, but rent a cottage to stay in, then you'll be free to sit by a turf fire if it rains. You'll be able to see the changing light on the sea and/or the mountains from your windows whilst you enjoy a nice whiskey or two, or, have a walk in the Maumturks,






(I've spent three holidays in that cottage) or up Diamond Hill,






or along the coast.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Clifden, the nearest town






and the coast at Ballyconeely, where the golf course is







You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Chouan:

Great report and photos! You may have to quit your job and be the official AskAndy tour guide for Ireland!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Andy said:


> Chouan:
> 
> Great report and photos! You may have to quit your job and be the official AskAndy tour guide for Ireland!


Very kind of you to say so!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

If travelling from Holyhead on Irish Ferries, take food with you, as the food onboard isn't very good and is scandalously expensive. Very nearly 8 Euro for half a baked potato!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oddly enough I have never visited the Emerald Isle, your description and the photos are very tempting.......


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Oddly enough I have never visited the Emerald Isle, your description and the photos are very tempting.......


It was, and is beautiful, although I was lucky with the weather. It only rained whilst I was driving or was indoors. Our walks were invariably blessed with sunshine, although with fairly strong winds. The cottage we stayed in this time had an outdoor decking area where one could enjoy the evening sunshine. I'm afraid that we enjoyed the evening sunshine through a large window whilst sitting by a peat fire! This is where we stayed. https://www.imagineireland.com/Galway-cottages/Recess-Connemara-13139.asp


----------

